# Xcode 4



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)

La beta est disponible au téléchargement, mais qui sait quelle est la date de sortie prévue, ou estimée ?


----------



## clampin (28 Juillet 2010)

A mon avis, vers fin août, septembre....


----------



## Sergio_bzh (24 Août 2010)

Je cherche désespérement cette preview de XCode 4. je suis developpeur iPhone et sur mon compte je ne vois que des téléchargements pour XCode 3.2.3
C'est réservé aux developpeurs Mac ??


----------



## Rez2a (24 Août 2010)

Quand tu te logges sur l'iPhone Dev Center, il y a deux "onglets" en haut : iOS SDK 4, et iOS SDK beta ; dans ce dernier, tu as une version de Xcode 4 à télécharger.
Mais ça nécessite un compteur développeur payant, sinon tu n'as pas accès aux bêtas des SDK et Xcode.


----------

